# any news from niland?????



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

News ????????????


----------



## Yellowdogs (Mar 29, 2009)

I hear it tough with a ma and pa


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Wunderground weather is showing 30mph winds....it must be because its gusting to 40+mph here in Vegas and our weather is usually similar this time of year

talked to my friends in nearby LaQuinta at the golf tournament and they had to stop play due to hazardous conditions, and its less than 45 minutes from the FT site, have not been able to get to anyone at the FT (poor cell coverage)


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Yellowdogs said:


> I hear it tough with a ma and pa


 


Yep. 52 dogs out of 75 dropped in the first. I was one of them dont know anything else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Steve Shaver said:


> Yep. 52 dogs out of 75 dropped in the first. I was one of them dont know anything else.


Whoa!

All I know is that there are 15 back to the fourth this morning. Sorry, no numbers.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Isn't this Ammo's Open/Am/Q Debut? How is she doing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Warren Flynt said:


> Isn't this Ammo's Open/Am/Q Debut? How is she doing?


That probably deserves its own thread.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Melanie Foster said:


> That probably deserves its own thread.


My apologies Melanie. I'll ask elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Warren Flynt said:


> My apologies Melanie. I'll ask elsewhere.


It was a joke, Warren. Lighten up.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh. My bad.


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Ammo ran the water blind in the open but don't know any thing after that. not to bad for a dog that has been out on the side line for over a year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Warren Flynt said:


> Oh. My bad.


 As mentioned, she ran the Open water blind and the Am water blind. Don't know if she was called back to the fourth in either of them though.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks guys. Just got word that Bill and Ammo are on their way home. No ribbons...... This weekend


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

An inline triple worked the dogs over pretty well in the final series.

Am winner: Ruby -Al Wilson 

WTG! Ruby is now qualified for her 7th National.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

kjrice said:


> An inline triple worked the dogs over pretty well in the final series.
> 
> Am winner: Ruby -Al Wilson
> 
> WTG! Ruby is now qualified for her 7th National.



Congrats to Ruby and one heck of a great guy in Al Wilson...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

kjrice said:


> An inline triple worked the dogs over pretty well in the final series.
> 
> Am winner: Ruby -Al Wilson
> 
> WTG! Ruby is now qualified for her 7th National.


I'm sure you meant to say 7th National event. ;-)

Congratulations to Al!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> I'm sure you meant to say 7th National event. ;-)
> 
> Congratulations to Al!


Not really


----------



## Casey Adams (Oct 2, 2009)

Kevin thanks for the updates and positive post. Congrats to Al and Ruby.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok you guys....any news yet! The weather sounds like it was horrid....but does anyone have the finishers?


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

What about the open?


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Open Results: 1st #6 Don Remien with Kid
2nd #20 Bill Totten with Cash
3rd #71 Bill Totten with Shorty
4th #45 Jim Gonia with Ringo
RJ #61 Patti Kiernan with Casey
Jams: 4, 9, 14, 47, 57, 72, 73

Amateur Results: 1st #35 Al Wilson with Ruby
2nd #46 Marlene Benn with Reba
3rd #2 Randy MacMillan with Tulip
4th # 32 Larry Calvert with Chance
RJ #41 Paul Foster with Nike
Jams: 11, 13, 30, 34, 37,47

Qualifying Results: 1st #9 Sally Foster with Chipper
2nd #11 Amie Duke with Lulu
3rd #26 Don Remien with Rudy
4th #18 Charlene Koeth with Abe
RJ #29 Bill Kolstad with Dallas
Jams: 3, 12, 15, 16, 24, 27, 30, 33, 34

Derby Results: 1st #23 Andy Kahn with Blue
2nd #31 Mickey Rawlins with Tes
3rd # 29 Joe Leptick with Perro
4th #13 Larry Calvert with Chase
Sorry, I didn't get the Jams

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!! WELL DONE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for posting. I has just posted what I had been told but it was slightly off. Phew, thank goodness for the power of delete. ;-)


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Soory Melanie I didn't write them down. Long weekend marsahlling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Annette said:


> Soory Melanie I didn't write them down. Long weekend marsahlling.


Haha, don't worry, I wasn't shooting the messenger or anything. Congratulations to everyone who came away with ribbons.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats to everyone with a ribbon!
Whoohoo Marlene and Reba!
Cowgirls rock!
See ya soon


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Don Remien on another Open win in the desert...also Bill Totten with a 2nd and 3rd...the Montana snowbirds did well...


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> Yep. 52 dogs out of 75 dropped in the first. I was one of them dont know anything else.


 


OOps just wanted to correct my mistake. It was 42 dogs dropped in the first not 52.
Fat fingers regards.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Annette said:


> Soory Melanie I didn't write them down. Long weekend marsahlling.


Tough weather...and tough Open from the posts..

Good for Casey, Annette.. RJ ..and you for working in those conditions!

Judy


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

A belated congratulations to Randy MacMillan for his Am 3rd with Tulip.And Marie for Casey's RJ


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Tough weather...and tough Open from the posts..
> 
> Good for Casey, Annette.. RJ ..and you for working in those conditions!
> 
> Judy


Thanks Judy; Casey ran a very nice Open. His last series was awesome. He landed at all 3 marks with the bird between his paws. Love that dog!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats Marie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Annette said:


> Thanks Judy; Casey ran a very nice Open. His last series was awesome. He landed at all 3 marks with the bird between his paws. Love that dog!


Wow... he "stepped on the birds"...  !!! 

That's the way to finish a stake!! ..and early in the new season as well!

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Casey!!!


----------

